# Cyclist down @ Dockweiler Beach



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm starting this thread hoping someone can give an update to the sad and disturbing accident scene that has haunted my mind ever since.

At around 1PM yesterday (Sunday 9/22), I was making my way south on the The Strand at Dockweiler Beach in El Segundo when I came upon a crash that a witness said had happened 10-15 minutes before.

A fellow cyclist had been involved in a solo crash (unconfirmed), and looked like he landed hard on his face and broke his nose, causing him to struggle to breathe according the the witness. He subsequently lost consciousness and seemed to have gone into cardiac arrest.

The exact cause of the crash was not readily determined by the time I got there, but it was right then that lifeguards started arriving at the scene and began to render CPR on the guy.

Soon afterwards, the medics also arrived at the scene and started taking over, and began clearing everyone from the scene.

I hope they were able to save him.

If someone else has any details or updates on his condition or the crash, please share them here.

My prayers and heart go out to the cyclist as well as his girlfriend/wife who was understandably in tears and quite distraught at the scene...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I was told today that the cyclist had a heart attack prior to falling and unfortunately didn't make it.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

redondoaveb said:


> I was told today that the cyclist had a heart attack prior to falling and unfortunately didn't make it.


Dropping dead of a heart attack on the toilet has been common for decades. I would think if I was going to drop dead from a failed heart.... I would prefer to be doing something enjoyable... or at least distinguished. My heart goes out to his family and friends.

None of us is getting out of here alive.
~ Tom Snyder


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

About 3-3:30pm on Sunday I rode past a crash in Manhattan Beach on the bike path (right by one of the fast food shacks along there.) The paramedics had the person on a stretcher with a neck brace. It looked like he was riding some sort of hybrid type bike. Ambulances aren't an uncommon sight along that stretch of bike path IME.


----------

